

Anders Behring Breivik`s manifest contains hidden codes, want to hack them? - Ueland

The following codes has been found inside the norwegian terrorist`s manifest disquised as links:<p>http://h3x.no/dump/breivik-hidden-codes.txt<p>The first part is a GPS location (i have written down the city it is close by or in), but the other parts are still unknown. I do not think it`s just some rubbish text, so i am trying to crack the code to see if i can get anything out of it.<p>Any ideas on what this can be encrypted/hashed/&#60;insert type&#62; as/with?<p>The TV-station that went out with this case today confirmed that they have not been able to figure out what the rest of the string is. And i suspect that many would like to figure out what it is since it can give important information about the case or even information about any people he has been working with.
======
onepostonly
In chapter 1.19 B. uses the same footnotes repeatetly. He starts to count from
1 eigth times, counting to at least 4, the highest is 37.

Chapter 2.36 is also odd, he uses footnote 28 as well 42 eleven times each,
while none of the 8 Urls in the footnotes of the chapter appears in the text.

Maybe ~codes ?

------
JCB_K
Interesting. Some more context would be good though: is it part of a certain
chapter of some sorts, or does it really stand on itself?

